# SPS mit SQL Server verbinden - Neues Video online



## inray (23 August 2018)

Hallo!

Unser neues Video ist online. Es zeigt die einfache Verbindung einer SPS via OPC mit einem MS SQL Server um Daten in beide Richtung auszutauschen.
Viel Spaß beim Ansehen: https://youtu.be/iAjUjNja7EI

Viele Grüße,
inray.de


----------



## volker (24 August 2018)

Na toll 
Hab mal die Demo runtergeladen
Folgende Meldung


> Aktion 13:29:26: LaunchConditions. Die Startbedingungen werden überprüft
> Aktion gestartet um 13:29:26: LaunchConditions.
> OPC Router 4 kann unter den folgenden Windows-Versionen nicht installiert werden: Windows XP SP2 x64, Windows Server 2003 SP2 x64, Windows Vista x64,
> 
> Windows Server 2008 x64, Windows 7 x64, Windows Server 2008 R2 x64.



Was ist denn die Vorraussetzung für die Installation?


----------



## inray (24 August 2018)

Hallo Volker,

die unterstützen Betriebssysteme sind:
- Microsoft Windows Server 2012
- Microsoft Windows Server 2016
- Windows 10 (64 Bit)


----------



## troni (25 September 2018)

Hi,

werde mir auch gleich das Video mal anschauen 

LG


----------



## Softing_IA (25 September 2018)

Hallo,

falls jemand eine größere Auswahl an Betriebsystemen benötigt gibt es von Softing die dataFEED OPC Suite.

https://data-intelligence.softing.com/de/produkte/opc-software-plattform/datafeed-opc-suite/

Gruß

Softing


----------



## inray (7 November 2018)

Gute Nachrichten: Im neuen Release 4.9 des OPC Routers haben wir die Kompatibilität stark erweitert:

Betriebssysteme:

Windows Server 2016
Windows Server 2012 R2
Windows 10 (auch IOT)
Windows 8.1
Windows Server 2012 R1
Windows Server 2008 R2
Windows 8.0
Windows 7

Alles zur neuen Version hier:  OPC Router 4.9


----------

